# Regarding ECA: Education details and Masters diploma



## aj1982 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

I have done my graduation & Post graduation (diploma) from India. 

I recently did the ECA through WES. In the WES report, they didn't consider my post graduation. The report only considers my graduation.

My query is while filling the application in CIC website, do I need to provide only those education details which are accepted by WES or do I need to give all education details?

Also, in the application do I need to mention class 10 & 12 details also? Even though they are not verified by WES.

Thanks
A


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You can only get credit for those qualifications that have an ECA. If WES doesn't rate your Masters then how can you expect to get credit for that?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aj1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have done my graduation & Post graduation (diploma) from India.


What does that mean? If you want advice, use terminology that means something in Canada.





> I recently did the ECA through WES. In the WES report, they didn't consider my post graduation. The report only considers my graduation.


Again, this is meaningless. Your graduation from what?




> Also, in the application do I need to mention class 10 & 12 details also?



What the heck are 10 & 12?

As for your thread title, a Master's is a degree. It is not a diploma.


----------



## aj1982 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,

Apologies. The post is not clear. I will start a new thread and will put the question in a better way.

Regards,
A


----------



## aj1982 (Jul 20, 2014)

*Question regarding ECA & Education details*

I am from India and currently based in Australia.

I have done by bachelors degree in Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Systems Management. All my education is from India.

I completed the ECA process through WES. In the report, WES considered only the graduation and the report mentions 'Bachelor's degree (three years) in CANADIAN EQUIVALENCY SUMMARY'.

I want to check the following -

1. While filling the education details in the online application for CIC, shall I provide the details for my post graduation diploma although it has not been considered by WES.

2. While filling the education details in the online application for CIC, shall I provide the details for my schooling.

2. In the ECA process, do we get high school (class 10) & senior secondary school (class 12) certificates accessed? If someone is applying from India then he will be able to help with this as different countries have different schooling systems.

Thanks 
A


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

aj1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Apologies. The post is not clear. I will start a new thread and will put the question in a better way.
> 
> ...


Please don't do that. This thread was a sufficient place to post your question and elaborate as necessary. 

Also, it's not only unfair to monopolise the board by multi posting the same question over and over but it is considered to be spamming, which isn't permitted. 

I have merged your threads together for you


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aj1982 said:


> I am from India and currently based in Australia.
> 
> I have done by bachelors degree in Commerce and Post Graduate Diploma in Systems Management. All my education is from India.
> 
> I completed the ECA process through WES. In the report, WES considered only the graduation and the report mentions 'Bachelor's degree (three years) in CANADIAN EQUIVALENCY SUMMARY'.


What do you mean by "considered only the graduation"? This makes no sense in a Canadian context. 

But regardless, they have evaluated you as having the equivalent of a three year Canadian degree which is the lowest level degree on can earn here.





> 1. While filling the education details in the online application for CIC, shall I provide the details for my post graduation diploma although it has not been considered by WES.


How long did this take to complete and which school did you do it at?





> 2. While filling the education details in the online application for CIC, shall I provide the details for my schooling.


Isn't the entire point that you provide details of your education since that is what they are evaluating?




> 2. In the ECA process, do we get high school (class 10) & senior secondary school (class 12) certificates accessed?



Doubtful.


----------

